# Vostok Amphibian Ministry



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got this Vostok Amphibian Ministry from Roy on the last RLT update. It came on the Vostok bracelet, a rather complex folded steel effort with lost of bits inside the links (as I found out trying to add links to it







) . After half an hour cursing Russian engineering I relaised that the end pieces would fit one of Roy's solid oyster style bracelets .... here's the result


----------

